# Santa Baby



## Mari (Dec 2, 2008)

written by J. Javits and P. Springer
originally sung by Ertha Kitt
----------
Santa baby, slip a sable under the tree, for me
I've been an awful good girl
Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight

Santa baby, a nice convertible too, light blue
I'll wait up for you dear
Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight

Think of all the fun I've missed
Think of all the fellas that I haven't kissed
Next year I could be oh so good
If you'd check off my Christmas list
Boo doo bee doo

Santa honey, I wanna yacht and really that's
Not a lot
I've been an angel all year
Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight

Santa cutie, there's one thing I really do need, the deed
To a platinum mine
Santa cutie, and hurry down the chimney tonight

Santa baby, I'm filling my stocking with a duplex, and checks
Sign your 'X' on the line
Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight

Come and trim my Christmas tree
With some decorations bought at Tiffany's
I really do believe in you
Let's see if you believe in me
Boo doo bee doo

Santa baby, forgot to mention one little thing, a ring
I don't mean a phone
Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight

Hurry down the chimney tonight
Hurry down the chimney tonight


----------



## momof5 (Dec 2, 2008)

Wasn't this sung by betty boop? The cartoon of course, lol. I love this song.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 2, 2008)

> ...there's one thing I really do need, the deed
> To a platinum mine



Me too


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Mari - for reminding me.  This is one of my favorite songs of the season!  Brings a smile to my heart! :heart:


----------



## Lana (Dec 2, 2008)

Eartha Kitt was the performer....love that song...it's adorable


----------



## Meg (Dec 3, 2008)

...something tells me she was a bit disappointed on Christmas morning??


----------



## NicNak (Dec 3, 2008)

:santa:

I agree, I think she might be disapointed at Christmas too haa haa


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 26, 2008)

Eartha Kitt passed away today at the age of 81 years old.

Singer-actress Eartha Kitt dies at 81 - Music- msnbc.com


----------

